# Autosleeper Service Centre a job very well done



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi every one.

Have just collected my Surrey back from a day at the Autosleeper Service Centre Willersey Monday 27th July.

The booking was just as I requested, I gave a list to the lady on the telephone of the work required. As I arrived I was met with a very warm welcome by the receptionist, who in turn went a fetched the Technician who was going to do the work on my Surrey, who again was very polite and very professional. he went through the list of work required with me and advised that he would telephone me as soon as the work was completed. A telephone call was received as promised, some 1 hour later we arrived to collect our Surrey. We were greeted by the engineer that completed the work, and advised he would show me all of the work he had done, without exception all of the work was completed and to a very high standard. I thanked him and we left very very pleased and very very satisfied.

I congratulate the staff at Willersey on the very high standard of service you gave me. a job well done

Kind Regards

Delboy


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes Delboy I to went to them with a list on my Wilton most of which B hills was to do. booked in for 2pm on the 1st july gave them the list and nothing was a problem, got on our bikes and off we went came back at 5 the motorhome was parked in the overnight bay hooked up and all as we knew it would take another day we rested that night and got up early to leave everything clear for them to start. We were told to give them a call at one so off we went on our bikes again [lovely little town Broadway] got back at one all sitting ready showed all repairs fixed bar one not thier fault B/his.As a service manager myself in the motor trade I do know what its like and you cant please everyone but they do go out of thier way to try to.Very very pleased with the service Edgar


----------

